# [offtopic]Die Wahrheit :)



## Christian Fein (9. Juli 2002)

Erfinder von UNIX und C geben zu: Alles Quatsch!
In einer Ankündigung, die die Computerindustie verblüffte, haben Ken Thompson. Dennis Ritchie und Brian Kernighan zugegeben, daß das von ihnen geschaffene Betriebsystem Unix und die Programmiersprache C ein raffinierter Aprilscherz sind, der sich über 20 Jahre am Leben erhalten hat. Bei einem Vortrag vor dem letzten UnixWorld-Software-Entwicklungsforum enthüllte Thompson:

"1969 hatte AT&T gerade die Arbeit am GE/Honeywell/AT&T-Multics-Projekt beendet. Brian und ich experimentierten zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit einer frühen Pascal-Version von Professor Niklaus Wirth vom ETH-Laboratorium in der Schweiz und waren beeindruckt von seiner Einfachheit und Mächtigkeit. Dennis hatte gerade "Der Herr der Klinge" gelesen, eine spöttische Parodie auf Tolkiens Trilogie "Der Herr der Ringe". Im Übermut beschlossen wir, Parodien zur Multics-Umgebung und zu Pascal zu verfassen. Dennis und ich waren für die Betriebsystemumgebung verantwortlich. Wir sahen uns Multics an und entwarfen ein neues System, das so komplex und kryptisch wie möglich sein sollte, um die Frustation der gelegentlichen User zu maximieren. Wir nannten es "Unix" in Anspielung auf "Multics" und fanden es auch nicht gewagter als andere Verballhornungen. Danach entwickelten Dennis und Brian eine wirklich perverse Pascal-Version namens "A". Als wir bemerkten, daß einige Leute tatsächlich versuchten, in "A" zu programmmieren, fügten wir schnell einige zusätzliche Fallstricke hinzu und nannten es "B", "BCPL" und schließlich "C". Wir hörten damit auf, als wir eine saubere Uebersetzung der folgenden Konstruktion erhielten:

 for(;P("\n"),R--;P("|"))
 for(e=C;e--;P("_"+(*u++/8)%2)) 
 P("|"+(*u/4)%2)

Der Gedanke, daß moderne Programmierer eine Sprache benutzen würden, die solch eine Anweisung zuließ, lag jenseits unseres Vorstellungsvermögens. Wir dachten allerdings daran, alles den Sowjets zu verkaufen, um ihren Computerfortschritt 20 Jahre und mehr zu behindern. Unsere Ueberraschung war groß, als dann AT&T und andere US-Unternehmen tatsächlich begannen, Unix und C zu verwenden! Sie haben 20 weitere Jahre gebraucht, genügend Erfahrungen zu sammeln, um einige bedeutungslose Programme in C zu entwickeln, und das mit einer Parodie auf die Technik der 60er Jahre! Dennoch sind wir beeindruckt von der Hartnäckigkeit (falls nicht doch Gemeinsinn) des gewöhnlichen Unix-und C-Anwenders. Jedenfalls haben Brian, Dennis und ich in den letzten Jahren nur in Pascal und einem Apple Macintosh programmiert und wir fühlten uns echt schuldig an dem Chaos, der Verwirrung und dem wirklich schlechten Programmierstil, der von unserem verückten Einfall vor so langer Zeit ausging."

Namhafte Unix- und C-Anbieter und Benutzer, einschließlich AT&T, Microsoft, Hewlett-Packard, GTE, NCR und DEC haben vorläufig jede Stellungnahme abgelehnt. Borland International, ein führender Anbieter von Pascal- und C-Werkzeugen, einschließlich der polulären Turbo Pascal, Turbo C und Turbo C++, meinte, sie hätten diesen Verdacht schon seit Jahren gehegt und würden nun dazu übergehen, ihre Pascal-Produkte zu verbessern und weitere Bemühungen um die C-Entwicklung stoppen. Ein IBM-Sprecher brach in unkontrolliertes Gelächter aus.

(Quelle: Bernhard L. Hayes, NetNews-Gruppe)


----------



## Vitalis (9. Juli 2002)

Ich wußte es schon immer, nur wollte es keiner glauben!


----------



## Quentin (9. Juli 2002)

hell yeah.... jetzt wird mir so einiges klar...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (9. Juli 2002)

Meine Güte! Ich dachte immer das läge an mir das ich die Komplexität nicht verstehe und jetzt sind die dran Schuld? Wahnsinn!


----------



## Vitalis (10. Juli 2002)

mann mann wie oft hab ich mir das schon durchgelesen.. einfach herrlich 


Und das find ich am besten:


> *Ein IBM-Sprecher brach in unkontrolliertes Gelächter aus.*


----------

